# Raven Guard - Vanguard Vets



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, i'm new to Raven Guard and these are my first models. 

As i understand it, Raven Guard are less showy than say smurfs and as I didn't like the equipment on the Vanguard box set I used a standard assault squad. 

These guys will be part of a 10 man 490 point vanguard unit with 3 powerfists and 7 power weapons. Infiltrating for a first turn assault along with Shrike. Yes, i'm going for a 46 model 1500 point list. Its fluffy more than effective i suppose.

Anyway. I'm happy with these for my skill level. Only 40 more models to go... 


























and a terminator from AOBR. 










Let me know if you've any tips for improving the remainder of my force.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I like them, very nice.

Been thinking about doing a small number of RG myself. I think this has made me want to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. I really like the highlights. I'm not a fan of The blue on the weapons myself but it's very well painted.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

nice to see some Raven Guard on the forums mate  great job on them too nice sharp striking highlights and i love the power weapons, and a great job on the white also my only criticism is that on the sergeants power fist on the pic it doesnt like there any shading on it, it would look cooler and a lot more striking if it was shaded. other that that though great work mate  JD


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Very well done, the weapons really look good imo.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool Raven Guard!!! I'm a big fan of the Raven Guard.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking ravenguard! I fell in love with the Shrike model and bought him just for the heck of it, but I may need to make a small RG force just for fun, small battles. I too like the blue weapons, the color contrasts nicely.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice you dont see many Raven guard around. Great highlights I would maybe add some shading to the powerfist but other than that great job.
I for one dont like the Vanguard vets models and I am going to make my own- will be alot cheaper as well. Although I really dont think vanguards are that good point wise. But then i am more of a salamanders fan so I am in love with hte new land raider


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Yes, my white work is the hardest side of the painting at the minute. I'm planning on trying to black line some of the white with an ultrafine marker. Might make them look a bit cartoony though. 

Looking forward to painting the remainder. Expect that standard tacticals will take no time at all based on a black spray, black wash, highlight, eyes and chest eagles. Not much white to do so thats an hour or 2 saved 

I'll pop back and show you how things are going later in Oct. 

Cheers


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

ace work, love the power swords , +rep


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I like them, especially like how you painted the power weapons. Very eye catching.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love a clean paint job so kudos to you for a job well done in my book.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the blue effect on the powerswords, loving the look on these guys! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If I'm truthful, the white faceplates on the basic Marines don't work. They look similar to Chaplains, and while that could be quite good from a fluff POV, you're painting is really quite neat, and I'd suggest doing Full Black, with several 'Tattoos', or markings on the Armour, with a bit of white edging.

All of that, however, is up to you, and it still works, it's up to you etc.

The highlights look a bit 'too' bright, as in it's obviously highlighted. I'd suggest trying a midtone between the two, or a far thinner brush and paint.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

i really like your work! But since you asked for tips to improve, my advice is to do something else with the base. The blue/white rocks blend to closely with the whites in the armor and look a little cartoonish. I'm also not a fan of non-metal swords, but you executed them well. Overall nice work 7.5 of ten. Look forward to seeing your future works


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ugg..don't know how I missed these..doh! These look great bud. To me, space marines really benefit from starker highlights given the amount of flat armor they have. It gives them better definition in my opinion. The power weapons are done well. I think if you did the powerfist in the vanguard squad like you did the terminator's there would be more definition to it and the 'flatness' would go away. I don't see any real need for too much in the way of improvement. I think a force painted to the standards shown would be really eye-catching. Keep up the good work!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, for anyone interested, I painted a couple more units this week. Seems to take a while for me, but i'm reasonably happy with them. Still deciding whether to use shoulder trim on the tacticals to denote company or not. Ravenguard being sneaky swines and all.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Finished enough to field a fairly poor 1500. Just on the order i painted in. Going to add plenty more scouts and some land speeders. Got another tac squad to paint for some power armor dependability. Anyway. On with the photos.

Note. Got the decal sheet from BOLS so will be replacing the dodgy freehand in due course.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell, that is one sweet army, strike is outstanding, can we have a close up please.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome work great job on Shrike I love the blue power claws, I love your well executed thin highlights there excellent its easy to make a model look too highlighted using codex grey but you have kept them nice and thin giving great effect, cool drop pod too ! I look forward too seeing more mate. JD


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

nice dude, been a while since ive seen any Raven guard. Kudos.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

That is a really sweet raven gaurd army, well done all around great job!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

kick ass paint job man. Blue for the power weapons looks great.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed, the one tip i would have would be to very lightly drybruch a dark greay onto the armour, it will give the black more texture and give the minis a more finished look. That said they look very very nice, i love the PWs and the drop pod


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah awesome man. Raven Guard are one of my favorite of the big chapters. The oly think i'd change would be doing the Dreadnought's arms black but I can't fault the painting skill. Beats me.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, all around. A job well done. I'll make sure to keep checking this thread to see your progress.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great progress on your army. They look great all together on the table. Well done:victory:


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> Yeah awesome man. Raven Guard are one of my favorite of the big chapters. The oly think i'd change would be doing the Dreadnought's arms black but I can't fault the painting skill. Beats me.



they are souposed to be white.

but i agree with you, thats why i painted mine black...


----------

